# dell latitude d410 running on win 7



## mist g (Jul 19, 2012)

i have a dell latitude d410 running on windows 7 operating system,so the problem is one thing ,i cant find the right driver for video graphics(for gaming purpose)that works,i tried going on the update but cant find them.It would be very helpfull if sm one could help m with this.


----------



## steve32mids (Jun 27, 2012)

well your graphics is done by intel visit here run the hardware test and should find the right driver for you Intel® Driver Update Utility


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Moving this thread to the Windows 7 forum for better results. 
This computer shipped with XP, Dell, where you would download your drivers, does not support Windows 7 for this computer. Drivers and Downloads | Dell [United States]


----------



## mist g (Jul 19, 2012)

steve32mids well i tried it via my pc and it dint realy work out for me p.s it was running slow.


----------



## mist g (Jul 19, 2012)

and when i was given the pc thats was around 2years agon i would run my updated and i would find a software name something like 'Mobile Intel® 915GM/GMS, 910GML Express Chipset family" and wonce downloaded it would work ,but this days i cant find them on my update.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

I linked you to the drivers page in post #3, but Dell does not have drivers for Windows 7 for this computer. 
Drivers and Downloads | Dell [United States]


----------



## NiranjanatDell (Sep 28, 2010)

"Hello mist g,

I am from Dell Social Media and Community.

You may log on to the link below and enter the service tag of the system and it will give you the complete system configuration, by this you will know which was the Video card that shipped with the system.

http://www.dell.com/support/troubleshooting/us/en/19/Index?c=us&s=dhs&cs=19&l=en&t=system

Once you know what video card it it, you can visit the OEM website and download the driver to install.

However, if the video card or any other components have been upgraded it will not be applicable.

If it has been upgraded/changed you can follow the steps below to know the type;

Press “Windows Key + R” or Start > Run to launch Run Prompt. At the Run Prompt, type “devmgmt.msc” and press enter to launch Device Manager.

On Device Manager Screen, Locate the unknown device (Assuming that the driver has not been installed) with yellow Exclamation mark, right click on it and click Properties. (If you have win7 it may automatically install the drivers so you will have to check under Display Adapters)

On Device Properties Window, click on Details tab and select ardware Ids from the drop down menu option.

On the Hardware Ids screen, note down the VEN and DEV ids of this unknown device. VEN is the vendor id and DEV is the device id. Combination of these two can identify a device very accurately. For example in the snapshot below, the vendor id is 1180 and device id is 0843. There is more information like sub-system id and revision etc, but usually, VEN and DEV ids are sufficient to identify a computer component.

Open the website – PCI Vendor and Device Lists, this website contains an exhaustive database of PCI device manufacturers and devices. At this website, enter the VEN code and search the vendor name.

The search results will show you the vendor name. Now click the vendor name link to see the devices by the vendor and locate your device there. Once located, you can visit the OEM website and download the driver to install.

Let me know if you need any further assistance. I will be glad to help.

Dell-Niranjan"


----------

